# Teaching games to GSD



## sammyk (May 13, 2013)

Hi, 

I recently rescued a 7 year old from an animal home. Gorgeous girl with the most amazing temprement. Only thing is I'm not sure if she's been played with in the past. We've tried to interest her in fetching balls, but she's not interested. I was wondering if anyone had an suggestions on games or activities to keep her stimulated I don't want her to be sad? We got the Kong for her to play with, but she has no interest in that either. She loves walks so we take her for long days out which she enjoys. I'm aware how intelligent she is, so don't want her to be bored. 

Also she's very quiet, barely barks at all, is this normal? We've only had her for a week now, so perhaps she'll come out of her shell more. 

Thanks in advance

Sam


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Considering she just got out of the shelter a week ago she might just be adjusting. Some dogs have very little play drive, so it might take a while to find a toy that perks her interest. Why not wait another week or so then take her to a petstore and show her a bunch of different toys, stuffies, squeakers, balls, etc and see if she shows any interest in one or two. 

I rescued a 8 year old cocker spaniel years ago from the local shelter and he had no interest in toys except for tennis balls, he liked to run for a few minutes and chase it but after 4-5 throws he was ready to chill out on the couch again. I didn't push him past when he wanted to stop, he was content just hanging out with me. He didn't need tons of treats or toys to keep him happy


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CLICKER TRAIN!!!! 

Wonderful way for us to learn a new and valuable training tool PLUS puppies AND adult dogs love it!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html

I always love this video of an abused mule being clicker trained. Thinking if the method worked for this poor mule, a dog should be easy!


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Diesel has very little interest in toys unless its filled with food of course, and as soon as food is gone he has no interest. We made a flirt pole and OMG he goes crazy over it. LOVES LOVES LOVES it. Throw a ball he will follow it sniff and walk away, give him a squeaky toy rips out sqeaker and walks away, no real toy drive. Try a flirt pole to see if that wakes her up


----------



## sammyk (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. I will try the flirt pole. Never seen this before. 

And perhaps she is just still adjusting, I guess it is a very different environment. 

Thanks again.

Sam


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

My dog is four and acted EXACTLY as you describe her first week home. Zero interest in chews or toys, mostly lay quietly on the floor watching us, or sometimes would pace around whining. As a first time rescuer, I wondered what to do, but eventually my dog started coming out of her shell, showing more energy and vocalizing more. She is probably really inhibited right now, so I would give her more time to get used to you. 

The advice others gave is also good. Just give it time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree, give her some time. Even though she may appear inactive, she is getting plenty of mental stimulation just figuring out how your household operates. It has only been a week 

Then, you'll probably just have to try different toys with her. All three of mine like the Kong Wubbas. Mattie loves anything that squeaks. Lillian likes (killing) stuffies. Jack likes the water bottle toys, the flirt pole, and of course we have five or six different kinds of balls rolling around.

Oh, and I wish I had snapped some pics, but all three had fun trying to work the treats out of this Nina Ottensen puzzle last week: Nina Ottosson Dog Toys Shop - DogTurbo wood, level 3.

Good luck and have fun!


----------

